# Over Feeding ?



## Dubdout (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey guys I currently have a pair of Clarkiis, 1 Snowflake Eel, and 3 Azure Damsels. I currently feed them 1 cube of Mysis Shrimp every other day. Is that considered too much or too little ?. eel is 6 inches long. damsels are 2 inches and clarkiis are 3.5 - 4.5 inches. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Your NO3 & PO3 levels should indicate if you are overfeeding.


----------



## Dubdout (Feb 19, 2014)

TankCla said:


> Your NO3 & PO3 levels should indicate if you are overfeeding.


My NO3 levels show 0. im only curious because im currently getting green algae build up. It was brown diatoms at first then turned green. almost like a neon green. I have metal halide for lighting. I run them 6 hours a day.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

How old is your setup? 
New setups have a tendency of growing all sort of algae until they stabilize, also green algae is a sign of high PO3.


----------



## Dubdout (Feb 19, 2014)

TankCla said:


> How old is your setup?
> New setups have a tendency of growing all sort of algae until they stabilize, also green algae is a sign of high PO3.


setup is 2 months old. Inlcuding 1 month for cycling. tank is 120gal. I also have a 60 gallon refugium tank with chaeto caulerpa and red titan macro. I don't have a PO3 tester. what precautions do I take to remove PO3 from the system ?. And thanks for all you help.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Get a tester first (20$) ad then think of a GFO reactor, or phosguard, or phos sponge. 
I also think those algae are normal at this stage. Your setup is new. Cut feeding in half and continue with WC (regular maintenance) and keep an eye on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Dubdout said:


> Hey guys I currently have a pair of Clarkiis, 1 Snowflake Eel, and 3 Azure Damsels. I currently feed them 1 cube of Mysis Shrimp every other day. Is that considered too much or too little ?. eel is 6 inches long. damsels are 2 inches and clarkiis are 3.5 - 4.5 inches. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks.


Short Answer: You're not overfeeding. Longer explanation: Actually, I would think you are under-feeding a little. Clarkiis have voracious appetites (I have two as well, the larger one is known as "Fat Bast*#$") One cube of mysis every other day shouldn't be affecting your tank at all, given that it's a 120 gal. The macro you got from me should really help reduce nutrients that are available to the more nuisance type algaes which we try to limit from growing in our displays. Since your tank is very new and just barely finished cycling, you have to expect blooms in phases of certain algae to occur. Usually the first kind you see are diatoms, then bryopsis, cyano and dinoflagellates in not necessarily that order. Over time, each algae will subside with proper tank maintenance and husbandry. Like Tankcla said, you can also get a good testing kit and measure your NO3 and phosphates.


----------



## Dubdout (Feb 19, 2014)

Kooka said:


> Short Answer: You're not overfeeding. Longer explanation: Actually, I would think you are under-feeding a little. Clarkiis have voracious appetites (I have two as well, the larger one is known as "Fat Bast*#$") One cube of mysis every other day shouldn't be affecting your tank at all, given that it's a 120 gal. The macro you got from me should really help reduce nutrients that are available to the more nuisance type algaes which we try to limit from growing in our displays. Since your tank is very new and just barely finished cycling, you have to expect blooms in phases of certain algae to occur. Usually the first kind you see are diatoms, then bryopsis, cyano and dinoflagellates in not necessarily that order. Over time, each algae will subside with proper tank maintenance and husbandry. Like Tankcla said, you can also get a good testing kit and measure your NO3 and phosphates.


Hey kooka thanks for chiming in on the matter. So essentially what you guys are saying is just keep with regualar maintenance and things should go back to normal eventually since the tank is still new ?. But regardless get a PO3 test kit. I currently have the API saltwater test kit. And use it once weekly. Should I get the reef one as well ?.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Api are not held in high regard  try salifert or redsea

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubdout (Feb 19, 2014)

kamal said:


> Api are not held in high regard  try salifert or redsea
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


I have read this. But only in regards to the Nitrate.


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

Might sound like a stupid question, but I don't recall seeing if you had any clean up crew...

A good range of snails and crabs also get rid of the algae or any left over food so that you can feed enough to satisfy your fish and eel without worry.


----------



## Dubdout (Feb 19, 2014)

paulie said:


> Might sound like a stupid question, but I don't recall seeing if you had any clean up crew...
> 
> A good range of snails and crabs also get rid of the algae or any left over food so that you can feed enough to satisfy your fish and eel without worry.


Not a dumb question. I do not have any CUC. I was told I didn't need any.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

With an eel you won't have any CUC  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubdout (Feb 19, 2014)

TankCla said:


> With an eel you won't have any CUC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL thanks for the heads up. Is a Red blooded shrimp ok with a snowflake ?


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

TankCla said:


> With an eel you won't have any CUC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My brain fart! Typed eel thought something else.


----------

